# Sponsored Teaching jobs in NSW



## RVM (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi, my partner is based in Manila and she is Head of a Pre-school and has had many years experience in teaching in Primary school. Does anyone know of teaching jobs in NSW that offer work sponsorship? Thank you.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

RVM said:


> Hi, my partner is based in Manila and she is Head of a Pre-school and has had many years experience in teaching in Primary school. Does anyone know of teaching jobs in NSW that offer work sponsorship? Thank you.


The first thing to do is to find out if they are eligible for registration as a teacher in NSW.
This link will get you started.
http://www.nswteachers.nsw.edu.au/future-returning-teachers/overseas-teachers/


----------



## RVM (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you.


----------

